# Deciding between job offers



## Synetic (Sep 28, 2011)

So I am in the position of deciding job offers, and having some difficulty.

Job 1
Low pay given the cost of living in the area, but with hopes of elevating me to a higher position in a year's time, which would raise salary at a later time
My car would be my office, thus adding lots of mileage to it and increased insurance costs. Commuting also takes away from personal off-work time.
Small private business, 'ok' benefits and 2 weeks vacation after a year.
Good people

Job 2
18% higher starting salary than Job 1, in a place where cost of living is also cheaper. 
5-10 minute commute to the office.
Work I am familiar with an excel at (but would I get bored?...)
Opportunity to take on other positions within the large organization
Car use minimal, with underground parking in winter 
Large government-funded organization, 4-5 weeks vacation to start, with really good benefits
workmates are very friendly


How do you folk juggle offers? If it's compensation, Job 2 has the better return and quality of life.
If it's potential for growth, Job 1 may have an edge, but even that is uncertain and limited with small business.


----------

